# 0-60 Help



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I Have 1,200 Dallors to spend on Engine Parts... What could I buy with then that Margin to make my Gto Faster... I've been looking At NOS, flowmaster Ex Pips, a Programmer, and a Air Intake.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome. CAI, catback system, and a tune will take all of that and can net you 50rwhp and 50rwtq. correct me if iam wrong ba or randy. I dont know anything about noz price or gain. my way will still keep your warranty


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Auto or manual? Thats really not a whole lot of money for these cars. Headers cost that by themselves. I would continue to save so you can get a Cold Air Intake (CAI), Headers, Catback system and a tune all at once and installed. That would wake your Goat up more than you could imagine. You can do it all piece by piece but you'll find yourself mad thinking each individual piece was suppose to just wake it up and make it awesome. Just a little heads up.


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds Good to me... I just got the Car last Friday and I have raced 8 times and won all but one against a very fast Trans Am....


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I'd start with maybe some suspension upgrades. You can pump out all the ponies you want...but ya gotta be able to put it to the asphalt.
Some simple tricks: Drag Radials......Adjustable rear shocks.....Air bags. Then there are others that get more involved.....replacing bushings, sway bars etc.


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I found Some Nos for a very Cheap Price and I was just wanna know will it work ok with everything else stock...


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

nos is only good if you only wanna keep the car a couple of years. If you want a fast car that will last the test of time you gotta take care of that baby. Non of this cheap speed nos nonsense. I think suspension and brake upgrades are the most important. well on an 04 you need the brakes. but suspension will change your ride soo much. dragging is kinda gay anyways. iTs all about the canyon runs


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

The most cost effective upgrade you can make is to yourself. It also, hopefully, will never break, and can be transferred to any car you drive from then on. Take some drag-racing classes at a local track, then some driving lessons and start autocrossing/bracket racing. Even pro's have coaches and I'm willing to bet that you're not exploring the full potential of your car yet, so don't waste your money on thigs you can't take advantage of. If you happen to have years of racing experience, it's a different story, but I'd suggest taking your car to the track in stock trim, and see how you run. Also, I know I sound like such a hypocrit when saying this, but please save the lead foot for the track, I've seen these end badly too many times.


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

exwrx said:


> The most cost effective upgrade you can make is to yourself. It also, hopefully, will never break, and can be transferred to any car you drive from then on. Take some drag-racing classes at a local track, then some driving lessons and start autocrossing/bracket racing. Even pro's have coaches and I'm willing to bet that you're not exploring the full potential of your car yet, so don't waste your money on thigs you can't take advantage of. If you happen to have years of racing experience, it's a different story, but I'd suggest taking your car to the track in stock trim, and see how you run. Also, I know I sound like such a hypocrit when saying this, but please save the lead foot for the track, I've seen these end badly too many times.


Amazing advice for a beastly super coupe forum! Very nice!


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have a sport bike as well. I would have to agree. I suppose having the nicest track in possibly in the world helps me wanna spend time there too. I wanna take my monaro out for the summer but we ll see. It gets expensive. but like the guys above said, track days and coaching will change everything for you, as well as keep the insurance down from run-ins with the law.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

A common misconception in regards to improving your times.... Once you learn how to drive... the most important upgrade are your tires. Invest in a extra set of rims, a set of drag/track slicks. If you're into autocrossing, invest in good brakes and tires first, then suspension. Power is the very last thing we improve. A famous saying is that you never add power to ugly.... Meaning that a bad driver will perform even worse given a more powerful car. HP will not make you faster. It will make a good driver faster, and get a bad one into trouble.


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I went to the track today and you guys are right I need some tires and alot of Practice because I wasn't getting out the Pit Fast Enough but the only car the really beat the goat was a trans am with Nitrous and a Engine Modded z06...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

tires and at least drag bags will get you off the line quickly. a GMM shifter is a must if you have a stick and is better for everyday driving too. when you start to add power skip the "CAI" and make your own. that will be a lot cheaper AND better. skip the catback. little bang for the buck and done mostly for sound. get long tube headers. they're the base of any future engine mod and will change the sound a lot so do that first before deciding you have to have a catback. lastly a tune either with a pay for tune or learning on your own tuning software is necessary. 
if you do all of the above you're looking at $2,200 to $2,500 at a minimum. the tires and bags alone can be had for ~$600 if you buy some used 17" rims (BTW for launching you want wide sidewalls/smaller rims). $300 for the shifter and $100 for the intake parts and new/faster IAT sensor


----------

